# Our first coop and run combo



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

So, it's small but I think our flock of three will be happy, they'll be in the yard most of the time anyway. It's 10.5'x 3' and just over 5' at its highest point. We are picking up our Barred Rock, Buff Orpington and Rhode Island Red pullets in a week. I hope the photo of our 'sub'urban hen house works


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice !!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, seems pretty insignificant compared to many I've seen, but it's all we are allowed in my city.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm sure your three hens will be happy in there


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Quite nice actually. Enjoy it! Need some chairs for chicken TV.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

LOL, I've heard that phrase "chicken tv" before. Our two year old is SO excited to share his backyard with the "bock bocks"!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice coop, im sure they will be happy.


----------

